# Suse 8.x - Cronjob geht nicht :-(



## fercules (28. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein merkwürdiges Cronjob Problem. Habe eine php Testdatei angelegt, die mir bei ihrer Ausführung eine simple E-Mail zu Testzwecken schickt. Habe das Script manuell getestet - es funktioniert.

Schließlich habe ich mit crontab -e einen Cronjob angelegt, dieser sieht wie folgt aus:

*/5 * * * * /srv/www/htdocs/web41/html/test/usr/test.php

Anschließend habe ich das ganze im vi editor gespeichert und mir sicherheitshalber nochmal anzeigen lassen - der Eintrag taucht ordungsgemäß auf.

Leider passiert alle 5 Minuten jedoch nichts, irgendwie tut sich gar nichts. Auch einen Software Reboot habe ich schon hinter mir. Woran kann das liegen? Hat jemand ne Idee oder ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Langsam gehen mir die Cronjobs ziemlich auf den Zeiger   

LG
fercules


----------



## RedWing (28. August 2005)

Hallo,
hast du schonmal versucht den Pfad zum Interpreter mit anzugeben?


```
*/5 * * * * /your/path/tophpinterpreter /srv/www/htdocs/web41/html/test/usr/test.php
```


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## melmager (28. August 2005)

am besten geht das natürlich über den Webbrowser 

dann brauchts ein textbrowser am besten "links" 
und der ruft dann dein php script über den webserver auf


----------



## RedWing (28. August 2005)

Hallo,


> am besten geht das natürlich über den Webbrowser



das musst du mir genauer erklären?
Ein Cronjob ist da, wohl zumindest meiner Meinung nach, die elegantere 
Variante ohne extra einen Webbrowser aufrufen zu muessen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## fercules (29. August 2005)

hallo,

mittlerweile habe ich den cron job setzen können. trotzdem funktioniert es nicht. der übersicht halber, habe ich einen screenshot des ganzen gemacht <siehe anhang>

warum klappt es nach wie vor nicht? ob vielleicht die rot markierte zeile einen vorzeitigen abbruch bewirkt? die zeile sieht mir sehr merkwürdig aus....

root habe ich vor den pfad geschrieben, nachdem es ohne root auch nicht funktioniert hat....

viele grüße
fercules


----------



## RedWing (29. August 2005)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hast du schonmal versucht den Pfad zum Interpreter mit anzugeben?
> 
> 
> ...



 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## fercules (29. August 2005)

hallo,

um ehrlich zu sein weiss ich nicht wo der interpreter liegt? wie finde ich ihn? außerdem kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, aber ausprobieren würd ichs natürlich


----------



## deepthroat (29. August 2005)

Hi.

Wenn du in der Shell (Bash) "which php" eingibst (ohne die Anführungszeichen, und wobei php dein Interpreter ist), dann gibt dir die Shell den absoluten Pfad zu der ausführbaren Datei an.


----------



## melmager (30. August 2005)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> das musst du mir genauer erklären?
> ...



Nun in 99% der Fälle wenn PHP auf der Maschine drauf ist läuft auch ein Webserver.
darum mein Vorschlag über einen Textbrowser zu gehen.

In einem sind wir uns ja einig - irgendend einer muss den PHP Interpreter "anwerfen"
ob direkt oder über webbrowser ist ja zweitrangig, wobei einige Sachen sind mit Webbrowser einfacher  wie zb. der  Mysqlzugriff


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2005)

Warum sollte der Zugriff auf MySQL mittels Webbrowser einfacher sein?
Wenn ich ein Script schreibe welches mit der DB verbindet und Daten ausliest ist es dem doch egal ob es die Daten in die Shell schreibt oder an einen Browser sende.
Der einzige Unterschied ist halt, dass andere Zeilenumbrueche nutzen muss.


```
<?php
$dbconn=mysql_connect($host,$username,$password);
mysql_select_db($database,$dbconn);
$results=mysql_query("select * from $table",$dbconn);
while ($result=mysql_fetch_assoc($results))
 {
  print_r($result);
 }
?>
mysql_close($dbconn);
```

Funktioniert im Browser und der Shell gleich. Nur in der Shell werden wohl noch Zeilenumbrueche gemacht. Fuer den Browser muesste man dafuer noch mit nl2br() arbeiten.


----------



## fercules (30. August 2005)

verstehe, verstehe. also müsste das ganze so aussehen wenn ich den pfad zum interpreter dazwischenpacke:

*/5 * * * * /usr/bin/php /srv/www/htdocs/web41/html/test/usr/test.php

Ohne trailing slash nach dem pfad?

grüße
fercules


----------



## deepthroat (30. August 2005)

Ja, genau.


----------



## fercules (30. August 2005)

spitze, jetzt funktionierts! ganz ehrlich, hätte nie gedacht dass es daran liegt aber ihr hattet recht. einwandfreie sache, dankeschön 


 - happiest man on earth 
  ;-) i'm singin in the rain...


----------



## fercules (30. August 2005)

auch das noch, ich bin mitglied gold seit eben! 101 posts! yehaa 

ich muss sterben vor glück, rettet mich 

cronjobs sind schon ne tolle sache. schade dass mich so ein einfaches problem so lange aufgehalten hat. naja, jetzt bin ich umso klüger.


----------

